# when people ask you how you solve the rubik's cube so fast you say. . .



## Weston (Jul 12, 2009)

i told a bunch of people that i sold my soul to the devil when they asked me how i solve it so fast.

when they ask "how do you know which way to turn it?"
i say, i was born with a talent that cant be learned.

when they ask me "there is just a pattern right?" i say 
No, whoever told you that is a complete moron.

what do you say?


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 12, 2009)

I always tell people that I have no clue how I solve it, I just turn the cube really fast and make swishing sounds....and it always turns out solved


----------



## Kian (Jul 12, 2009)

I say "a lot of practice." If they ask more, I'll explain further.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 12, 2009)

I say "With my hands".


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
*Me: First I get a cross then I do F2L, then OLL, then PLL.*
Them: Huh?
*Me: F2L is solving the first two layers. OLL is ori-*
Them: Whats a Layer?
*Me: This *points to a blue layer**
Them: oh, so it's the blue ones.
*Me: No. It's... Nevermind..... As I was saying, OLL is Orienting the last lay-*
Them: What does oreo mean?
*Me: Orient not oreo.*
Them: oh.
*Me: PLL is Permutation of la-*
Them: What does perm-
*Me: SHUT UP!!!!! OLL and PLL can be done with a series of algorithms.*
Them: What does alegorithioamm mean?
*Me: [email protected]#$ YOU!!! *I shoot myself**
Them: oh. now I get it. You just do like Right Right Left Left Up Down Right over and over again.
*Me: *rolls over in grave**



That's the typical conversation.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 12, 2009)

I say that aliens abducted me, and they taught me on their spaceship


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Practice...

EDIT: Paul's response wins.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually say "Well see what I do is solve the first layer, then the second layer (easier then explaining how I solve them at the same time) and then I get all the yellow stickers on top and I move those last pieces around to solve it."


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2009)

"The trick is to know what you're doing."


----------



## stevethecuber (Jul 12, 2009)

i say youtube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 12, 2009)

"You just have to practice a lot and stuff."

"Yeah, but how do you do it?"

"There's just a method."

etc.


----------



## Crystl (Jul 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> I say "a lot of practice."



That's mine, too.


----------



## Me (Jul 12, 2009)

"I've been doing this for four years." 

or 

"There are people who are faster than me." (then the topic changes)

and then they typically make a joke about how they would always just rearrange the stickers.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually just say "It's magic"


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2009)

Me said:


> and then they typically make a joke about how they would always just rearrange the stickers.


Hehe, when they say that to me, I always respond with "Hahaha! That's funny, never heard that one before (with the most sarcastic face you can imagine)! Now fack awf."


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2009)

i never give them a straight answer.
i always like to play around with them and confuse them even more


----------



## LarsN (Jul 12, 2009)

People almost never ask me how I do it. They always say: "I could never do that."

Then there are the people who want to sound as if they could if they liked. They say: "I don't have the patience to solve those."
Then I go: "Patience? It takes less than 20 seconds!"


----------



## mooseguy (Jul 12, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I say "With my hands".



Haha, I use that too. It puts them off


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually say "magic" or "mad skills"


----------



## Carrot (Jul 12, 2009)

I normally just begin solving it while I say "I don't know, I just turn it randomly.." then When I get to the PLL I look at the person instead of the cube and says, "and then it suddenly gets solved" then I show them the solved cube =D



LarsN said:


> Then there are the people who want to sound as if they could if they liked. They say: "I don't have the patience to solve those."
> Then I go: "Patience? It takes less than 20 seconds!"



Okay, I liked that lol xD I should use that


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 12, 2009)

I memorize special cases and I identify them and do accordingly.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2009)

Geek.

msg2shrt


----------



## Enter (Jul 12, 2009)

I have super powers


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 12, 2009)

I always hear ...
"I could never have enough patience to do that" (especially when doing big cubes)
"CAN YOU SOLVE THAT!?" ... No... I scrambled my 7x7 so I can figure it out in the next few months >_> [/sarcasm]

If they ask how I do it so fast I just tell them I practice


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, not many people have actually seen me...so here's some possible ones:

1. I'm a nerd
2. I'm a beast
3. See, I'm not actually solving it. It's a magic trick
4. I'm asian


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> 4. I'm asian



I USE THIS 

and then I add...and Asians are magical


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 12, 2009)

I cheat really fast.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 12, 2009)

Logan said:


> Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> *Me: First I get a cross then I do F2L, then OLL, then PLL.*
> Them: Huh?
> *Me: F2L is solving the first two layers. OLL is ori-*
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAH that made me laugh wicked hard. Oh man that's the best post in a while.


----------



## dChan (Jul 12, 2009)

When people ask how fast I can solve it I usually just say, "I average around 15 seconds." When they ask how I solve a cube it just depends on the person I am talking to. But I found lately that it works when I say something like, "A lot of people think you have to solve it color by color or side by side but that's not the right way. You have to solve it layer by layer. It is sort of like a cake. You makes or solve the first layer, then the second layer, and then the third layer." 

That's basically copying Shotaro Makisumi's explanation on an NPR broadcast. I've gotten a lot more people, lately, to actually have an understanding of how to solve by going that route.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 12, 2009)

"I cheat a math always." "I have magic powers" "I'm smarter than god"


----------



## panyan (Jul 12, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> I always tell people that I have no clue how I solve it, I just turn the cube really fast and make swishing sounds....and it always turns out solved



that is fantastic!


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually say: "I get lucky. Really fast."


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2009)

"How do you do that?"
"I turn the sides until all the colours match."
"But how?"
"You see, all the sides turn and the colours get moves around."
"How do you move the colours?"
"As each side turns, the colours that are on that side get moved to different places"
"How do you know what you're doing"
"Because when I'm done, all the sides have matching colours"

I would keep giving them smart answers until they eventually say "nevermind" and walk away 

If someone asks me "what's the trick?", I would just tell them to look up tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 12, 2009)

I just shrug or say "practice."


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 12, 2009)

You guys are you elitist and mean! 

My response depends on the person I'm talking to.
If the person makes sticker jokes or is asking in a mocking tone, I just take apart the cube and walk away solving OH.
If the person is friendly but not seriously interested, I just say I build blocks, it's like Tetris.
If the person is friendly and interested, I also say I build blocks, but also go through a whole solution with them and offer to teach them for random amount of money. That never happened because I rarely see them again.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 12, 2009)

"first I do this, then that, then that and if I do this it's solved"
(while solving the cube as fast as possible)

and one time I said "I just disassemble it and reassemble it correctly, but I do it so fast it looks like I'm just twisting"


----------



## bubba45671 (Jul 12, 2009)

i tell them very carefully


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 14, 2009)

well to people who i think are intelligent enough to solve it, i actually tell them 

for everyone else

"How do you solve it so fast" I dont, when you blink i switch the cube with a solved one
"Well if you do that then where do you hide the cube" Its in hell, youre welcome to join it anytime (I cant say in my pocket cuz i wear skinnys and you could see it like really easy XD)

"If i scramble it can you solve it?" well no i cant but the cookie i just ate can, maybe you should ask him

"How do your fingers move so fast?" Well actually they dont your brain is just too slow to see it properly

"Is there any special pattern?" well yeah ofcourse there is, its this one with all the sides solved

"Whats the special trick?" there isnt one, you cant solve them you just switch the cube when people arent looking duhh =P


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 14, 2009)

I say I am slow but that I can teach you to be as fast as myself. 

PB:Sub 20 with LL skip


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> *Me: First I get a cross then I do F2L, then OLL, then PLL.*
> Them: Huh?
> *Me: F2L is solving the first two layers. OLL is ori-*
> ...


I actually lolled, not just the internet version, but the real-life-noise-making-slighty-eye-watering-type of lolled



LarsN said:


> ...They say: "I don't have the patience to solve those."
> Then I go: "Patience? It takes less than 20 seconds!"




If it's a girl: It takes some time to learn, I will teach you during dinner at my place
If it's a guy: You should ask Erik


----------



## Erik (Jul 14, 2009)

Hold on! I can give very good answers to girls too. We were in the metro with a grop of cubers in Spain and there were two girls watching. One was like: hey you (to me) come here (they had horrible English so I forgave their bluntness), how do you do that? 
Sadly I had to let Javi translate  they would maybe come on Saturday to the competition but never showed up..

Anyway... I think you should never give smart-ass answers since the last thing we want is to actually scare people away with our cubing. No matter how ignorant I think you should always be helpful.

Still my usual answer after: how do you solve it? Is mostly something like:

- fast.... 
- with my hands...
- just twist it until you get it...
- practice...

but after all answers I always say: nah I'm just kidding, you have to follow a certain plan, everyone can learn how to solve it.

@ AVG: if a girl asks: how do you do it so FAST? You always should say something like: I've got fast fingers
@ AVG: but sadly you only wanted me to explain what to tell guys so:
then the normal stuff comes in I already explained above


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 14, 2009)

I always try to be helpful, so I can "recruit" more cubers. My usual response to How do you solve it? is "I looked it up on the internet" or "It's not hard, I can teach you." Unfortunately, very few people have the patience to learn.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 14, 2009)

Itell them it's all skill. Then the're like " No, what is it really!" and I say it's like a ninja, your born with the inate knowledge of solving the cube


----------



## Rama (Jul 14, 2009)

I always say ''The centers don't move.''.
Keep It Simple, Stupid


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Practice...
> 
> EDIT: Paul's response wins.




*sigh* Now I can die happy! I finally won.

But I got that from an older friend who was very influential to my skating/life.

Paul- How do you do a hardflip
Joe- With my feet.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's my response to anything. 
Solve white cross, fill in slots. Do last layer. 
(brambling in disbelief)
*hands cube for scramble*
*I walk 20 feet away facing the opposite direction*
*I come back and solve it*
(Person talks more)
I say, what more proof do you need?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually say either majik, with a j and k, or youtube.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Erik said:


> Hold on! I can give very good answers to girls too. We were in the metro with a grop of cubers in Spain and there were two girls watching. One was like: hey you (to me) come here (they had horrible English so I forgave their bluntness), how do you do that?
> Sadly I had to let Javi translate  they would maybe come on Saturday to the competition but never showed up..



I would say something like finger tricks 

And I try to explain if they seem to be interested. "Yeah, I get the white side, but I make sure that side of it is solved too, like this *shows cube after corners*." I do use F2L, but I don't even feel like explaining that. I would continue "Then I get this middle slice right here, the one sandwiched in. After that, I try to get it so that all of the yellow stickers are on top. But see how they're not in the right places? Then I just move them around and finish!"


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll answer differently depending on the intelligence on the asker, morons usually get a witty remark.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 15, 2009)

Erik said:


> Still my usual answer after: how do you solve it? Is mostly something like:
> 
> - fast....
> - with my hands...
> ...



I actualy do the same 

A first funny, weird, mysterious or whatever answer, depending on the inspiration of the moment, but I come after with a more helpful answer.

I never say, I use F2L and then blabla, beacause of the Logan's dialog, which is really realistic 

I usually say that you can fnd some method to solve it on the internet and that anybody can solve it. If people are interested, I explain some more details like centers never move, thinking in corners/edges instead in stickers, etc . . .


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 15, 2009)

"how do you solve that?"
I don't know


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

I personally don't have the patience to explain how I solve it. On occasion I'll go through a Petrus solve and show them in intervals of spazzing once I hit 2x2, 2x2x3, then once again after step 4, oll, pll. You know. 

When they ask how I do it so fast, I say something like..."You do anything for 2 years, you will be good at it."

I think I'm going to try being a smart ass though. There's a hold new load of freshies who are going to be on my bus next year. All the people who have never seen me solve flip like every year. I just keep going until they're used to it like the rest of the bus =D.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 15, 2009)

I told this one recently

"Look carefully. Each one of my fingers have little hands. This creates for a blurred effect so you can't see what's really happening. In the meanwhile, my right hand will grow an extra finger also with little hands. This extra hand then takes the cube apart and puts it back together in the right order."

And then I say...the trick is to get all six side the same


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 15, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> And then I say...the trick is to get all six side the same


everytime I say that, no one understands it @[email protected]


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 15, 2009)

I say "You just have to do the sexy move."


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 16, 2009)

I say "MAGIC!!!" or I do a 1:00 solve telling them about everything as I go WAY too fast for any human non-cuber can understand.


----------



## leeho (Jul 16, 2009)

Only two options here. 
The first is: 
*'OMG how do you do that?!' *
'Magic'
*'Don't be an idiot, tell me'*
'No'
*'Why?'*
'You don't deserve it'
*'Please!'*
'No'
*'I hate you'*
-walks away-

Second option:
*'OMG how do you do that?!' *
It's easy
*Tell me*
Ok -continues solving-
*Dude! Come on!*
Fine, you do this, this, this and this and then it solves itself.
-awkward silence-


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 16, 2009)

"With enough bacon, anything is possible"
-Andrew Kang

Then I take a strip of bacon from my pocket and eat it.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Logan said:


> Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> *Me: First I get a cross then I do F2L, then OLL, then PLL.*
> Them: Huh?
> *Me: F2L is solving the first two layers. OLL is ori-*
> ...





LMFAO!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Ando (Jul 18, 2009)

I say "Practice..."


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 27, 2009)

I say I take off the stickers while turning it really fast.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 27, 2009)

When/If someone asks me how I solve it so fast he is how it normally goes like this (I'm usually at work and I'm a conniving ass at work):

This is usually a stupid mother &%$! dumb ass idiot that no one likes at work. You know who...there is one at every job. LOL

*Them:* Dude, that was fast..!
*Me:* (shrugs and give a small smile, and scramble it again)
*Them:* How do you do that so fast?
*Me:* (In a casual demeanor) Oh, you just match the colors up...
*Them:* Smart ass.
*Me:* (smiles)
*Them's buddy:* (some idiot): Well, all it is, is just patterns...All you have to do is memorize where everything is and apply the same pattern...
*Me:* Oh yeah...ONE pattern for a cube with over 43 quintillion positions it can be in...right dude..
*Both of them:* quintillan?
*Me:* a quintillion is a 1 with 18 zero's behind it.
*Both of them:* oh, that is a big number.
*Me:* (walks away)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 27, 2009)

Sometimes when people ask, I'm so glued to the solve that I end up answering like, "I dunno... I just... do," and then making a fool of myself.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 27, 2009)

"Just use the sexy move"


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Nobody has told me I solve the cube fast yet :fp.

But if someone asks me how to solve the cube, I said "1st you insert this pair here by twisting and turning a bit", then I demo by twisting and turning a bit. "Then you insert this pair here by twisting and turning a bit", then I demo by twisting and turning a bit.

"Then you make a few turns to get them same color at the top", then I make a few turns to get them same color. 

"Finally you make some adjustments to make the top layer side same color", then I make it same color.

Then they ask: "But how?"


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 28, 2009)

id say ... i can pause time and goto the shop and buy another cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 28, 2009)

"I just practice."


----------



## elcarc (Sep 28, 2009)

i just say "internet"

this usually results in about 5 people going out and buying cubes, and coming back later for algs


----------



## rob558 (Oct 1, 2009)

PERSON 1: how do you solve it so fast?
PERSON 2: the only reason he can solve it so fast is because he knows the cheat codes for it
ME: umm cheat codes??? there actually called algorithms 
PERSON 2: no there actually called cheat codes you obviously dont know a thing about cubing hu


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 2, 2009)

Logan said:


> Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> *Me: First I get a cross then I do F2L, then OLL, then PLL.*
> Them: Huh?
> *Me: F2L is solving the first two layers. OLL is ori-*
> ...



I soooo agreee. :fp


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

NanoCuber said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> ...


Well, I can actually imagine a couple of algs that would start with R2L2 UD R (maybe performing it as M2 UDR would be faster though)
Maybe they know the secret alg that would make you way faster?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 4, 2009)

I just say hax and they nod and smile and go away


----------



## chris410 (Oct 17, 2009)

Most people do not ask, when they do they usually tell me to stop explaining after the cross 

Also, it depends who is asking however I do tell them that there is a beginner method which most anyone could follow, the more advanced methods are a matter of understanding a practice. Of course, I tell them that I am VERY slow (which I am) and that people can solve the cube in under 10 seconds, what that does is remove all thoughts of the cube being trivial.

When they see the megaminx or the 4x4/5x5 they freak out, that I enjoy the most!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

I came up with an amazing story in science that was hilarious.

I was solving with my keychain cube and it gets a lot of pops, a girl asked me if she could play with it, I said "sure". After a while she asks me how I solve it while she's still twisting it, I say "Well you see, there's a little voice box hidden under that green sticker that tells me what to do." >*cube pops*< "Whenever I tell someone about it, it auto self-destructs."

I tried to keep that going for a while it's a now an inside joke with my friends & I.

I also sometimes say "I actually just swivel my hands around the cube and peel the stickers off, but you can't see because my hands are moving so fast."


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't even say a word all I do is just look at them really weird.


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 17, 2009)

I say "I just match up the colors"
and then of course they say something about patterns etc...


----------



## Overtime (Oct 17, 2009)

"I make a goat sacrifice to the cube, if it is pleased it will grant me the ability to solve."


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 17, 2009)

my usual answer is: "practice, practice, practice...."

when they want to know more I tell them more...


my favourite so far was: 
pedestrian: "how do you do that?"
Lasse Korbanka: "fast"


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

NanoCuber said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> ...


YES
Me too
A typical conversation with a pro cuber and dum dums


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

My favorite:"I'm Asian"


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 18, 2009)

my most common are:

very carefully
Magic
I don't know...
Great skill and determination

Otherwise if the other person is quite nice I'll go through a solve slowing and direct them to youtube.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2009)

"How do you do that?"

I say:
"How CAN'T I do that?"
"Magic."
"If I told you, I'd have to kill you."
"Twist faces. Match colours. It's that simple."
"How do I solve this? Quickly."
"With little effort."


----------



## phases (Oct 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> I say "a lot of practice." If they ask more, I'll explain further.






Swordsman Kirby said:


> I just shrug or say "practice."




Me too.



stevethecuber said:


> i say youtube




Same, when asked how I learned.



LarsN said:


> They always say: "I could never do that."




I get a whole buncha that, too.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

I say cubes come with a book that teaches you a very basic solution to the cube. (which is NOT just one thing you keep doing til it is solved!) From their you can teach yourself new things and learn a great deal from the interwebz.


----------



## Rook (Oct 19, 2009)

I usually make up something random.

"I believe in myself hard enough"

"I solve the cross, I do F2L then OLL then PLL" (I might actually solving the cube while saying this. Ex: Saying cross while solving the cross, inserting a pair while saying F2L, etc.)

"I go like this, then turn that, then that, then that..." (while doing the U perm 3 times)

"I go on Youtube and look up videos on how to solve a rubik's cube in 10 seconds."

And so on.

EDIT: I just thought of this funny one which I once told this girl that asked me:

*Eyes wide open and staring* I _don't_ know.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 19, 2009)

You can do it too if you practice....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> You can do it too if you practice....



If anyone smiled at me like that I would be turned off from cubes forever.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Erik said:


> @ AVG: if a girl asks: how do you do it so FAST? You always should say something like: I've got fast fingers



This got me good


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Oct 20, 2009)

i simply tell them i dont know or its magic
they always get mad about that


----------



## fundash (Oct 20, 2009)

I tell them that when i was young (like anywhere from 2-5) I got hit on the head, and that my mom got me a cube as a present. I say that ever since i was hit on the head, I've had a special power, and that by purposely hitting myself on the head, I've been able to learn other puzzles like pyraminx.

Lol, they always believe it! XD


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

I show them R U' x63

I just say you need to keep doing it until it comes back to the solved position.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Oct 20, 2009)

I told them you just need to memorise 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 algorithms.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 1, 2010)

Muscle memory, pattern recognition and dexterity.


----------



## r_517 (May 1, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> I told them you just need to memorise 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 algorithms.



this

it's often bad to tell others "It's easy", coz they will ask you to teach them in 10 minutes. then after telling them how to solve the cross, they mostly give up directly


----------



## SuperNerd (May 1, 2010)

I give them an overview of the Fridrich System.


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 1, 2010)

Google it


----------



## Absolute ze woah (May 1, 2010)

Well when I cube the general conversation goes as such....

Person- Wow your good. How fast can you solve it? I can only solve by peeling the...

Me- I solve it by peeling the stickers off like you and everyone else.... I just do it so fast it lags your brain.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 1, 2010)

"It was a gift from God."






Or I give them a play by play of a solve.=)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

Idiot: How do you do that?
Me: :fp
Idiot: What?
Me: C-F-O-P (say it really fast)
Idiot: WHAT?
Me: If you eat an apple, then you can solve it.
Idiot:*eats an apple*
Me: :fp
Idiot: :fp-ing isn't nice!
Me: This is why your name is "Idiot"...
Idiot: Teach me!
Me: Okay, fine.... What you do first, is you do these moves. *solves the cube*
Idiot: ...

EDIT: If an adult asks, I tell them to go to Rubik's.com


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Idiot: How do you do that?
> Me: :fp
> Idiot: What?
> Me: C-F-O-P (say it really fast)
> ...



He's not an idiot, you're being an ass.


----------



## Forte (May 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot: How do you do that?
> ...



That.


----------



## dannyz0r (May 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



This


----------



## x101xtreme (May 1, 2010)

I usually give them an overview of the beginner's method.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



That this that refers to the that that refers to cubeoftheworld's post.

I normally say that it'd be hard to teach them in one sitting that doesn't last at least an hour.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

That This Those Them WTF?!


----------



## dannyz0r (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> That This Those Them WTF?!



Who's the idiot now?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > That This Those Them WTF?!
> ...



You guys are giving me one word sentences. It makes no sense.

EDIT: How did this get turned on _me_?


----------



## Brett (May 1, 2010)

I don't see why everyone here is so rude to anyone who hasn't cubed before.

I usually just tell them to get one side and build up. If they seem interested I'll actually explain it.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



You were being rude to the guy that innocently asked you a question about the cube. Calling him an idiot and giving him unreasonable answers made you look like an ass. Just because you know how to solve a cube and he didn't, doesn't give you the right to be a jerk. How would you like it if you had no knowledge about something and someone gave you rude answers and called you an idiot just because you asked a question.

As Brett stated before, you don't have to be rude about things. I usually try to explain things or tell them to go to youtube.


----------



## CarTMan (May 1, 2010)

sometimes i say it's a magic, sometimes is say that i dont even know what am i doing and sometimes i say that the cube solves by it self


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot: How do you do that?
> ...


This


----------



## Joël (May 1, 2010)

Like what other ppl said, it really depends on my mood.. Sometimes it's funny to make a joke out of it, or make ppl believe something completely ridiculous ("I've been able to do it since I was a year and 10 months old.. Idk why!").. But usually I'll just give them an overview of the Fridrich method.. And occasionally, if they seem to be really interested, I try to show them some of the basics of the structure in algorithms, by showing some simple commutators (like U2 M U2 M'), and how you can make things fall back in place after screwing part of the cube up, by using inverses...


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Thisthat.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



this that and the other. oh, and here's me: "I'm just good like that"


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Idiot: How do you do that?
> Me: :fp
> Idiot: What?
> Me: C-F-O-P (say it really fast)
> ...



Oh my...



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Because you're failing.


----------



## Mariah94 (May 1, 2010)

For somebody who is just like "How to do you do it?" I just say "I see the cube, and do the algorithms needed to fix the cube." And then sometimes I have to explain what an algorithm is. It's hard to remember that other people have no idea.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 1, 2010)

I use algorithms to permute and or orient edges and vertices


----------



## yboy403 (May 3, 2010)

Them: How do you do that
Me: Magic
Them: No, but I mean like I know there's like a trick to it or something like math or whatever.
Me: Yeah. Magic


----------



## robindeun (May 3, 2010)

i told someone that if you do just R U all over again that it solves itself, he did that for like 2 hours


----------



## cubedude7 (May 3, 2010)

I just say 'Internet'.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (May 3, 2010)

how do i do it so fast?
practice

how do I do it?
layer by layer working my way up from the bottom.

you use algorythms right?
yeah once I get to the last layer. the other layers are done intuitively, but even when i do the algos most of the work is recognising which ones to use quickly.

I just take the stickers off
that takes too long


----------



## leeho (May 3, 2010)

I say "I try every single possible solution there is until it solves itself" then I just solve it and they believe me. =S


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 3, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> I just say 'Internet'.


Yup. I say that or youtube.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 3, 2010)

i look on yt


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

I go :

Centers don't move. Corners do not take the place of the edges. NEVER.
You don't solve stickers, you solve cubies.

An algorithm is a combination of movements in a certain order that will change the place of some pieces or orient some pieces without ****ing all that you've solved.

NO I DON'T USE a formula that will solve the cube entirely no matter what initial position there is.


----------



## Mapar (May 5, 2010)

I say 'watch.'


----------



## ianini (May 5, 2010)

I say I turn faster.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2010)

Starting today, I will now walk them through CFOP.


----------



## Andreas737 (May 5, 2010)

Whenever I even say the word algorithm, they go into that old "that's cheating" talk.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2010)

Currently I just say this:

'I twist it really really fast.'

However, from now on I'm using this:
'My brain is sufficiently advanced enough to be able to modify yours by just thinking about it and sending messages to your brain. While doing this, I disassemble it on that chair over there' - points to chair - 'and reassemble it in the solved position. However, because of my modifying of your brain - it's temporary, don't worry - it looks like I am solving the cube in one smooth, continuous motion. I got this skill from the Master of Cubes, Endoso Toshimichi. It's a long story.'

If they don't want to know, that's good.
If they do want to know, then I start going on with a story about how it happened, and how I got here today.

This should be interesting to the first person I do it on...


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

I avoid telling them about the internet. It automatically sends "cheater" to there lips. I usually just walk them through a solve, or I make a sarcastic comment about moving my fingers.

I don't know if I've posted here before :s.


----------



## maxiovane (May 5, 2010)

How do you do it?
with hands.


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

I avoid bringing up algorithms because they immediately assume that you just memorize a ton of them to get fast. Usually I just say that I practice a lot and discuss it on an internet forum with other cubers.


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 7, 2010)

I say I'm not fast goddamit


----------



## Forte (May 7, 2010)

I always say Internet because I don't want them to go on forever with the false impression that I came up with how to do it myself


----------



## Mitch15 (May 7, 2010)

carefully


----------



## abctoshiro (May 7, 2010)

them: how do you solve it so fast?
me: i memorize a lot of things
them: can you teach me now?
me: nope.
them: why?
me: not now.
them: WHY NOT NOW? WTF TEACH ME!
me: okay, i'm gonna teach you.
them: so how?
me: first, solve pi raised to the cube root of 100000000. then, when you are finished....i'll teach you.
them: wtf.
me: *smiles then walks away*


----------



## BowDown2Gir (May 7, 2010)

How do I solve it?
Carefully.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 7, 2010)

Person:How do you...
MeThat's it, this is the last straw)...Erik Akkersdijk taught me. And I'm Yu Nakajima's cousin...and Cameron Brown's friend.
Person:...Who?


----------



## SuperNerd (May 7, 2010)

Logan said:


> Them: How do you solve a Rubik's cube so fast?
> ...
> 
> *Me: No. It's... Nevermind..... As I was saying, OLL is Orienting the last lay-*
> ...



It may just be that I am really tired, but that literally made me lol.


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (May 7, 2010)

First I tell them to think of a three layer cake, you got to start with a base and work your way up, and I say the facelets are the "icing". I draw a crude "quick sheet". I got the idea online I don't know who first did it, but it loks like it was done with sharpies. I just draw a simple sheet, work through a basic LBL and let them keep the sheet.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 9, 2010)

I say practice, and I am always surprised as to what people's responses are.
Like, I_can't believe that some people think that there is just some pattern that you have to memorize and you just to the same thing over and over again to solve it. [/B]It doesn't take a mathematician to figure that one out!!!!! [/B]_


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 11, 2010)

i say its a bunch of letters mixed up


----------



## Lorenzo (May 11, 2010)

First I explain the properties of the cube, then if they are still interested, I tell them to go watch badmephisto or something. Also, if I had trouble teaching them the cross, then I tell them to learn it last, since it is an intuitive step and is hard for people to understand if their mind sees the cube in a certain way. After being forced to see certain cases for algorithms, they might have their vision of the cube changed, and thus have an easier time looking at cross pieces, rather than a giant mess of stickers.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 11, 2010)

Wow, I really hope some of y'all aren't serious! Some of the stuff you have posted is just down right offensive.

I usually say, "Anyone can do it with enough practice" or something along those lines.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 11, 2010)

OMG WTF HOW DID U DO THAT
me: practice
LIKE HOW LONG?
me: about 2 hours


----------



## RubiksDude (May 16, 2010)

I don't know. My hands don't tell me how they do it.

lolz...


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

No more bumps.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> No more bumps.



Bump fail.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 16, 2010)

person:*brings cube stiff rubiks brand up to me while im using a type a* and he says: Damn son, how do you solve rubiks?
i say: you have to throw it at a wall and i beomes solved.
Person: i dont beileve you.
me : ok, i guess you will never solve it. *i walk away*
10 minutes later: he comes up to me with the cubes in peices and the core broken and says * it didnt work*
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> person:*brings cube stiff rubiks brand up to me while im using a type a* and he says: Damn son, how do you solve rubiks?
> i say: you have to throw it at a wall and i beomes solved.
> Person: i dont beileve you.
> me : ok, i guess you will never solve it. *i walk away*
> ...



Oh come on dude. You could have just told him how you would do it. Gotta admit, throwing the cube at the wall was stupid.


----------



## Lorenzo (May 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > person:*brings cube stiff rubiks brand up to me while im using a type a* and he says: Damn son, how do you solve rubiks?
> ...



I use Rowe's method of breaking in a 2x2, which is throwing it against a wall. It works. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 30, 2010)

I generally tell them that I just looked it up on the internet. If they ask me to teach them (and they seem interested), I say it'd take too long, and they should look it up too, but I'm willing to explain the basic concept. When I'm asked "what the trick is", I say "there are a few sequences of moves you need to learn, and then you just need to know when to use them."


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

Well, now that I can explain certain things... :3

I just run through the steps of CFOP. Sort of one step stop style. It lets them know that there's at least some kind of method to solving, and that it's not all just intuition and brainpower, even if they don't understand the steps .


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 30, 2010)

I usually just say this to shut them up. " my balls have dropped and yours haven't"
(I've gotten 6 of my friends into speed cubing. yay)


----------



## Dionz (May 30, 2010)

magic


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

i'm asian. but it doesn't work against asian people D=


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 31, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i'm asian. but it doesn't work against asian people D=



That's another thing - some people are SHOCKED that I'm not asian.


----------



## MEn (May 31, 2010)

> In Rubik's cubists' parlance, a memorised sequence of moves that has a desired effect on the cube is called an algorithm. This terminology is derived from the mathematical use of algorithm, meaning a list of well-defined instructions for performing a task from a given initial state, through well-defined successive states, to a desired end-state. Each method of solving the Rubik's Cube employs its own set of algorithms, together with descriptions of what the effect of the algorithm is, and when it can be used to bring the cube closer to being solved.
> Most algorithms are designed to transform only a small part of the cube without scrambling other parts that have already been solved, so that they can be applied repeatedly to different parts of the cube until the whole is solved. For example, there are well-known algorithms for cycling three corners without changing the rest of the puzzle, or flipping the orientation of a pair of edges while leaving the others intact.
> Some algorithms have a certain desired effect on the cube (for example, swapping two corners) but may also have the side-effect of changing other parts of the cube (such as permuting some edges). Such algorithms are often simpler than the ones without side-effects, and are employed early on in the solution when most of the puzzle has not yet been solved and the side-effects are not important. Towards the end of the solution, the more specific (and usually more complicated) algorithms are used instead, to prevent scrambling parts of the puzzle that have already been solved.


That's exactly what I tell them. I memorized it all from Wikipedia.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

Sometimes I tell them "Haiyan is my cousin"


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 22, 2010)

I say you should see me in the sack..Now that's fast. Keep in my mind I'm not sub 1 minute yet in cubing..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

Bizarro...I was out bowling with some friends, and here's the conversation that took place:

M: James, if only you put as much effort into getting laid as you do that damn Rubik's Cube, you'd be getting laid quite successfully
E: Yeah, he'd be just as quick too

And I'm sub30...:/ (Obviously I am James)


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 22, 2010)

"i co-invented the Rubik's cube, i should be good at it...."


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 22, 2010)

i start to really explain it to them... they just walk away


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 22, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> i start to really explain it to them... they just walk away



That gets old, really fast-the explaining part. I have to keep from sounding like an ******* any time I have my cubes with me (which isn't that often).


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, become sexy and maybe you can solve it too


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 22, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> I say I'm not fast goddamit



this.
but if just ask me how I solve it, I say fast!


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 22, 2010)

Usually, I tell'em that there are lots of guys faster than me. I'm slow.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 22, 2010)

"I'm just a ninja.
...no, do you really think I figure this out? I looked it up on the internet. You could learn too."


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 22, 2010)

takes one thousand years of training


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 22, 2010)

....I'm Asian, whatchu expect?


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 23, 2010)

I got the "Internet is cheating" line from a teacher when I was a pretty new cuber and was learning Square-1 (I think I had already learned 4x4 and Megaminx but hadn't memorized the algs). I realized he had a pretty good point, so I tried it myself and eventually solved it on my own (although my method of fixing parity was "mess it up really well and start over"). I was also able to figure out the 3x3x2 (using a Fisher cube or a regular cube since I don't actually own one) and the 5x5x5 (which took me about 6 months and I needed a bit of help from these very forums).

Give it a try on the next puzzle you get - it's a good exercise even if you later forget your own method.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 23, 2010)

Why is the internet cheating? That's like saying using formulas for mathematics is cheating, which it's not.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

learning is cheating. Stay away from school you cheater.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 23, 2010)

If your only goal is speed, then it's not cheating. If you are actually trying to figure it out on your own, finding algs to do useful things is the most difficult part and using the internet takes away that difficulty. Don't get me wrong - I wouldn't ever use one of my own methods for speed - 5x5 takes me 20 minutes to solve with commutators. I just like being able to say "I figured that out" as well as "I can solve that."


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 23, 2010)

i just say one word, "practice"


----------



## Samania (Jun 23, 2010)

I say Jackie Chan taught me.


----------



## tke444 (Jun 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> I say Jackie Chan taught me.


you mean Chuck Norris right?


----------



## Samania (Jun 23, 2010)

tke444 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I say Jackie Chan taught me.
> ...



Not really.. O___O 

It's because I just watched Karate Kid. And it was a really good movie


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2010)

tke444 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I say Jackie Chan taught me.
> ...



You mean SEGATA SANSHIRO right?


----------



## Forte (Jun 23, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Usually, I tell'em that there are lots of guys faster than me. I'm slow.



I do that too, but in your case, you are actually one of the faster cubers


----------



## Dizzlewit (Jun 23, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Why is the internet cheating? That's like saying using formulas for mathematics is cheating, which it's not.



no, its like saying calculators for math are cheating, which they are 

seriously, try solving a puzzle without the internet's help sometime, it can help you get really good at FMC when you aren't using speedsolving algorithms


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

Dizzlewit said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the internet cheating? That's like saying using formulas for mathematics is cheating, which it's not.
> ...



nah, it's more so formulas. Saying that using a calculator is cheating is like saying that removing the stickers off the cube and placing them back, solved, is cheating, which it is.

In the case of formulas, you use them when you encounter a math situation. In the cubing sense, you use algorithms when you encounter a situation where it's needed.


----------



## yeee707 (Jun 24, 2010)

I memorize the cube in my inspection, and I watch cartoons in my head while solving.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> I memorize the cube in my inspection, and I watch cartoons in my head while solving.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 24, 2010)

I tell them "it's 50% skill and 50% talent"


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 24, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I tell them "it's 50% skill and 50% talent"



and 100& reason to remember the name!

(mah fav. song)


----------



## olekosun (Jun 24, 2010)

SparkZer00 said:


> I say that aliens abducted me, and they taught me on their spaceship



Lmao, thanks, now i know what to say.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

MEn said:


> nah, it's more so formulas. Saying that using a calculator is cheating is like saying that removing the stickers off the cube and placing them back, solved, is cheating, which it is.
> 
> In the case of formulas, you use them when you encounter a math situation. In the cubing sense, you use algorithms when you encounter a situation where it's needed.



and in math, its good to understand why the formulas work, just like with cubing its good to understand how your algorithms work rather than just blindly applying them when you recognize a pattern.
If you're able to say in words how an algorithm works, I would definitely not consider the algorithms cheating


----------



## theace (Jul 2, 2010)

I 'teach' them the friedrich. It's amazing how random people who have never seen touched a cube understand the entire method in under 2 minutes.

But i sometimes say: when i was small, i fell off a running train and had several metal shards pierce my brain. I had to get a surgery done, and then, i spontaneously started doing sub 30. And that was the first time i handled the cube!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 2, 2010)

I tell them I use Friedrich and tiggers.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 2, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> tiggers.


I wish I was hardcore enough to use tiggers


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 2, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > tiggers.
> ...



epic +1


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

When i feel like god

- Hey did you just solve it in like...20 minutes?

-...no? You just turned away every time i happen to solve it, and scramble it before you turn back.... I can solve it a bazillion times in 20 minutes...


When i feel like stfu-and-gtfo-of-my-face

-can you solve it? says the stranger

-no

when im bored

-Yo can you solve that thing?

-Yeah, it's not all that hard really, it's alot of practice and patience...

-Ohrly? show me!

-*sigh* *scramble and solve*

-No ****!! I know a guy who can do it blinded!

-cool....cool...

-can y-

-nope....


----------



## theace (Jul 13, 2010)

Recently:

Stranger: Can you solve that thing?

Me: Here. scramble it. Let's see...

*sub 30 solve*

Stranger: HOLY ****! How the **** do you do that?

Me: I'll teach you for 10 bucks...

Yay...


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > I tell them "it's 50% skill and 50% talent"
> ...



hahaha  I lol'd


----------



## nck (Jul 13, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> ....I'm Asian, whatchu expect?



<3 your sig


----------



## Dane man (Jul 15, 2010)

When I twist the cube, I don't do anything. I'm actually torturing it into becoming what I want it to.

Solve wut? (finishes solve)
That!
No, that was already like that.
I just saw it scrambled and you solved it.
No, you were dyslexic and my very presence healed you.
*stares with healed eyes*

Like this (finishes solve)

I once saw Chuck Norris with my bare eyes.

Every time you solve it, it grants you a wish, and i first wished for the ability to solve it. (see? I'z smart!)

(explaining it right bores people, so I've stopped doing that) One side, half of four sides, and the last side. Tah-duh!


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 15, 2010)

All from the brain


----------



## theace (Jul 15, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Like this (finishes solve)
> 
> I once saw Chuck Norris with my bare eyes.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Kynit (Jul 15, 2010)

If you do the contra code enough, it solves itself.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 15, 2010)

kid: wow, did you just solve that!
me: actually I was showing this other guy how to solve the biginners method, i can solve it much faster than that.
kid: [takes the cube and starts scrambling] I'm going to scramble this until it's unsolvable [5 minutes later]
me: you might as well give it to me before it solves itself.
kid: [gives me the cube]
me: sub 30 solve
kid: that's amazing!
me: actually that was a horable solve for me
kid:[takes cube and starts scrambling again]


----------



## Dane man (Jul 16, 2010)

I get this a lot:

Kid (after scrambling, hands it to me. I procede to solve. Four to six seconds later...): I scrambled it really hard, didn't I?

Me: Wut? (finishes solve)

Kid: Woah. (akward shame)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 16, 2010)

Kid: Did you just solve that?
Me: No.


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 16, 2010)

i say "MaaAAAaagic!" or "Practice and Memorization"


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

Dane man said:


> I get this a lot:
> 
> Kid (after scrambling, hands it to me. I procede to solve. Four to six seconds later...): I scrambled it really hard, didn't I?
> 
> ...



Same.


----------

